# Offshore 7/2 night trip



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Thinking about trying the Mayor Lane and maybe the barges tomorrow night. Launching from Fort Pickens parking lot 22. Anyone else interested?


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am interested, just have to run it by the wife. Do you have a rough time in mind you want to launch? Does that lot require a night owl pass?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes you will need a night owl pass. Unless you want to park in the lot before the gate and load your kayak on my truck and ride in with me. 
I haven't set a time yet. I would like to launch before dark. 

I just got a Night Owl Pass an hour ago. $30.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Only time I can go is tonight. I need to get a nightowl and the park pass. My park pass expired yesterday when we went.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Do I need to ferry kayaks into the park???


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Most likely. Lol


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Jason where's the mayor lane? I know there's a lot of stuff right in the general area of the barges just curious


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Do I need to ferry kayaks into the park???


Jason, you might be able to make some money out of this!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

To hell with money. I just want to go fishing!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

jmunoz said:


> Jason where's the mayor lane? I know there's a lot of stuff right in the general area of the barges just curious


Less than a mile to the west of the Barges.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Less than a mile to the west of the Barges.


Gotcha there's stuff everywhere in that general area. But depending on my plans and funds I might join yall.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

I think I'm getting my pass in the morning for both. Sick of messing around till 7 to fish. Plus can fish both sides day or night. Probly going fishing in the morning also so load up suckas. Had a couple drinks sorry....


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Yea going till it gets bad tomorrow. Lot 2 @ pickins.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Weather is 20% chance rain south winds 5-10mph.
SwellInfo is showing small surf. 
Ought to be a good trip!


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Didnt make it. May go in a bit to get the passes though.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

COALTRAIN said:


> Didnt make it. May go in a bit to get the passes though.


Go get em!


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

Better go now, It is fixin to blow stink and SURFS UP!


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

navkingfisher said:


> Better go now, It is fixin to blow stink and SURFS UP!


Don't think I am going to make it tonight, not because I I don't think my wife will say yes or because navkingfisher said it is going to stink blow. No, if I don't make it, it will be for a much cooler reason like being busy getting busy! Is anyone going for sure?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I am going!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Y'all reckon trolling will produce anything? And what could I troll? Usually drag dusters and a Live Target sardine.

Also will get a chum block and bag. No to find live pinfish.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Y'all reckon trolling will produce anything? And what could I troll? Usually drag dusters and a Live Target sardine.
> 
> Also will get a chum block and bag. No to find live pinfish.


Holy poop, she said I could go! What time do you think we should meet? I'm shooting to get there at 7.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

7 is about the time I was shooting for.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Keep a eye on the surf! Looked almost waist high in destin today


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been watching Swell Info and it looks good. Says knee high.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

knee high is totally different at night especially with only a cresent moon up. becarefull and good luck


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

We will be launching just before dark. It's gonna be potluck on the landing. I do feel more confident launching and landing now that I have a decent paddle!


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

catch em up for me! im stuck at work tonight...


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

Yall lucky motharoos. Stay safe out there and good luck


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

My first time going out in the gulf and it will be at night... this should be funny, I hope someone going has a go pro to get video of the triple flip I plan on doing trying to launch and get back in!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Insert facepalm smilie here


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Grrr. Beach traffiic


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Insert facepalm smilie here


Oh, shoot, you weren't suppose to know about that until after we launched, Jason
Nah man I'm just playing, I have paddled more miles in the gulf in 10 foot white caps than all you googans on a flat can say combined! Yeah, that's it, I'm wicked experienced...


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

It was a wee bit rough.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Did ya'll launch?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes we launched just bare kayaks just to say we did. It was fun and terrifying at the same time. I paddled the Mariner thru it and it performed very well under the paddle.


----------

